# Archives: MAY POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jun 16, 2006)

Vote your favorite now for May POTM!

View Nominations Here :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 16, 2006)

so, can i vote for all of them?  good grief there are some outstanding photos in there!!!  great job for everyone that was nominated!


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2006)

I said it before, and I'll say it again: this really is an impressive lineup. :thumbup: 

Great work, everyone!


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW! Those shots by nygus are like right out of a National Geographic. Bravo Bravo!


----------



## Chase (Jun 16, 2006)

Absolutely great stuff! 

And, thanks to Archangel for putting this together and taking the helm for POTM!


----------



## Mohain (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, very difficult choice. Some stunning stuff this month, very high quality work .... I'm really torn between 2.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, I was torn between two pics, too, but decided for one in the end ... .

And Jeff: thank you for nominating one of mine. I feel flattered and honoured!


----------



## nitefly (Jun 17, 2006)

They are all amazing photos.. Best lot I've seen ever I think.. Really like all of them, it was hard to choose.


----------



## Fate (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah they are all kick ass


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2006)

Whoa! It's insanely tough to narrow it down to one choice this month.

Can I ask when is the deadline for votes this month?


----------



## Arch (Jun 19, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Whoa! It's insanely tough to narrow it down to one choice this month.
> 
> Can I ask when is the deadline for votes this month?



yes, the voting will close at the end of this week..... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 19, 2006)

Really, really tough decision. I had to sit down and truly jab my brain. So much talent! Aah!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yes, the voting will close at the end of this week..... :mrgreen:


Thanks. I may need that long to narrow it down!! :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Jun 20, 2006)

^this was in no way a ploy to bump the thread....... twice.......:mrgreen: 








Seriously tho, Its close this time, YOU could make the difference!


----------



## Arch (Jun 25, 2006)

voting will close in 12 hours........ thanks to everyone who has voted so far.... we got lots of votes......  its a close one this month, but there is still time to add yours if you haven't voted


----------

